# Vitreous Stone Bottle



## thegeneral (Feb 2, 2005)

I have a vitreous stone bottle made in England by J. Bourne & Sons at Denby Pottery near Derby for P&J Arnold, London. Can anyone tell me what this was used for? When was this bottle made? Would this bottle be worth anything?


----------



## Dirranbandi (Feb 2, 2005)

G'day 

 Your bottle is an English stone ink bottle used by P & J. Arnold circa 1890-1900's; while a nicely stamped bottle it is fairly common and would only be worth about $10 USD.

 Cheers,

 Dirranbandi


----------

